#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Употребляют ли в пищу последователи Тхеравады мясо живых существ?

## Еше Нинбо

В Китае в ханьском буддизме запрещается есть мясо живых существ в любом виде. Поскольку буддисты, особенно следующие пути бодхисаттв, должны придерживаться ахимсы, заповеди не убий. Даже если мы сами не убиваем животное, но едим его мясо, то мы опосредованно побуждаем других людей к убийству животных. 
Далее, если человек употребляет в пищу мясо, в него проникает сознание животного (вожделение, гнев) и становится труднее контролировать своё поведение. Особенно трудно монахам, употребляющим мясо. Поэтому в Индии йогины мясо не употребляли.
Высказываются мнения, что если бы люди на земле не употребляли мясо, то была бы решена проблема голода, так как на корм животным идёт огромное количество зерна. (На забой идёт огромное количество животных ежегодно).
И если бы люди не ели мясо у них бы не было столько животной агрессии и практически не было бы войн.

----------


## Ануруддха

Прямого запрета на употребление мяса, кроме тех которые указаны в Винае, в Тхераваде не существует. Но есть монастыри и монахи которые сознательно не употребляют мяса. Также животная пища не употребляется на различные пуджи.

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Еше Нинбо (30.11.2010), Иван Денисов (09.02.2013), Нея (30.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2010)

----------


## Raudex

В реале есть существенная разница в рационе на Ланке и в ЮВА
На Ланке традиционно вообще мало едят яичного, мясного и молочного, большинство монахов вегетарианцы.
В то время как в Таиланде абсолютно отсутствуют какие либо принятые ограничения на употребление мясного, в рационе монахов яичные, мясные, куриные и рыбные блюда а также всякие членистоногие блюда - ежедневны.

Хотя в Винае есть прямой запрет на употребление мяса животных, про которых известно что они забиты именно для монаха, всё равно традиционно считается учтивым принять всякое блюдо, которое мирянин дал в качестве даны, а употреблять  надлежит всё перемешав и составив некий комбикорм, что воспитывает анти-гурманство.

По личному опыту адаптироваться довольно легко, так как рацион сбалансированный, и нет особой разницы есть там мясо или нет.

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Konchok Dorje (30.11.2010), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Zom (30.11.2010), Егор Т (30.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Ещё Девадатта пытался внести обязаловку монахов к вегетарианству. Но Будда отверг его предложение и сказал, что если монах хочет отказаться от мяса, то это его дело, но общей практикой это не будет..

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Иван Денисов (09.02.2013), лесник (30.11.2010), Мира Смирнова (02.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (30.11.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Ещё Девадатта пытался внести обязаловку монахов к вегетарианству. Но Будда отверг его предложение и сказал, что если монах хочет отказаться от мяса, то это его дело, но общей практикой это не будет..


А как-то он мотивировал это решение?

----------


## Топпер

> А как-то он мотивировал это решение?


Будде особо не нужно было мотивировать свои решения. Всё-таки он давал правила для *своих* учеников, а не отчитывался перед избирателями.

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Jonka (26.12.2010), Raudex (30.11.2010), Styeba (27.12.2010), Wyrd (01.12.2010), Zom (30.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (30.11.2010), Балабуст (08.02.2013), Егор Т (30.11.2010), Иван Денисов (09.02.2013), Кумо (30.11.2010), Маркион (09.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (30.11.2010), Шурик Кириллов (30.11.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

_Логически_ здесь можно _предположить_, что Будда отстаивал принцип аскетического образа жизни отшельника. Аскет должен есть то что ему подают.

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Joy (01.12.2010), Zom (30.11.2010), Егор Т (30.11.2010), Иван Денисов (01.12.2010), лесник (30.11.2010), Маркион (09.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (30.11.2010), Шурик Кириллов (30.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Простите я с колокольни того, кто подносит спрошу.
Не приходило даже в голову на дану мясное тащить, а тут такое правило в винае



> 39. Существуют *улучшенные виды пищи*, такие как гхи, "масло из плоти", масло, мед, патока (сахар), *рыба, мясо*, молоко и творог. Если какой-либо монах, не будучи больным, выпрашивает для себя такие улучшенные виды пищи, а затем ест их, такой поступок требует признания.


Так подносить рыбу, мясо - это хорошо?

----------

Raudex (30.11.2010), Иван Денисов (09.02.2013), Такович (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А как-то он мотивировал это решение?


Вот как:

«Татхагата *поступает в соответствии с Таковостью* в том, как он учит, он учит в соответствии с тем, что он делает. Поэтому он зовётся Татхагатой».

[Итивуттака, 4.13]

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Styeba (27.12.2010), Иван Денисов (09.02.2013)

----------


## лесник

> Вот как:
> 
> «Татхагата *поступает в соответствии с Таковостью* в том, как он учит, он учит в соответствии с тем, что он делает. Поэтому он зовётся Татхагатой».
> 
> [Итивуттака, 4.13]


То есть ел мясо сам и другим не запрещал. Спасибо!

Удивительно тогда, почему постоянно холивары на эту тему возникают.

----------

Zom (30.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (30.11.2010), Иван Денисов (09.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Простите я с колокольни того, кто подносит спрошу.
> Не приходило даже в голову на дану мясное тащить, а тут такое правило в винае
> 
> Так подносить рыбу, мясо - это хорошо?


Да, можно подносить, если мясо и рыба не убиты специально для монахов. Но если, допустим вы вегетарианка и животных не убиваете и для себя лично не готовите - тогда не надо подносить. И если монах, не будучи больным, будет выпрашивать у вас мяса или рыбы, то такой поступок будет нарушением.

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Joy (01.12.2010), Neroli (30.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010), Чиффа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Простите я с колокольни того, кто подносит спрошу.
> Не приходило даже в голову на дану мясное тащить, а тут такое правило в винае
> 
> Так подносить рыбу, мясо - это хорошо?


Да, вполне хорошо, это не противоречит Винае, но если принесёте вегетарианское будет - отлично!
ИМХО надо исходить из культуры конкретной страны, у нас (или у вас?)))) в Рашке едят картоху, колбасу да пельмеши, а вегетарианска кухня не развита. Если и исхитритесь и сделаете нечто этакое, то при всё хорошем есть шанс что непривычность еды скажется на пищеварении.
Вот на Ланке лопают каждый день рис с острым карри чечевичным, да кокос, да маниок, и ещё несколько видов какой-то травяной бурды, названия которых я не знаю - с непривычки еда тяжёлая и однообразная. Однако сам удивился как быстро подсел на это. Довелось провести несколько дней вне монастыре, в отелях с европейскими кушаниями - очень хорошо заметил как оффтопно было их есть, и как потом на ура пошёл веганский рисок по возвращении в вихару!

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Neroli (30.11.2010), Ануруддха (30.11.2010), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (30.11.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В тибетском — по хорошему —тоже запрещается.
Ланкаватара — это общемахаянская сутра.

----------

Joy (01.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (01.12.2010), Иван Денисов (09.02.2013), Маркион (09.02.2013), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Чиффа (09.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

Кстати если вы забили зверька для монаха, но он в полной уверенности, что не для него, то монаху нет нарушения.
Если он сомневается то должен спросить, если Вы ему соврали, мол "да сугубо себе зарезал зверька я, достопочтенный!", то ему снова нет нарушения.

(когда монах ходит нормальную пиндапату, то этот вопрос практически не поднимается, потому что миряне дают очень небольшие порции еды, из завтрака приготовленного прежде всего для семьи, а значит вероятность что зверик забит специально ради монаха - равен практиццки нулю)

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Ланкаватара — это общемахаянская сутра.


Это как? Есть необщемахаянские сутры?

----------


## Neroli

> Да, вполне хорошо, это не противоречит Винае, но если принесёте вегетарианское будет - отлично!
> ИМХО надо исходить из культуры конкретной страны, у нас (или у вас?)))) в Рашке едят картоху, колбасу да пельмеши, а вегетарианска кухня не развита. Если и исхитритесь и сделаете нечто этакое, то при всё хорошем есть шанс что непривычность еды скажется на пищеварении.


Вегетарианское сготовить не проблема. Просто хочется получше накормить. Но если не надо мяса, значит не будем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

> То есть ел мясо сам и другим не запрещал. Спасибо!
> 
> Удивительно тогда, почему постоянно холивары на эту тему возникают.


Не совсем так, нет ни одного _прямого_ указания в сутрах, кроме одного оспариваемого в последнее время момента, что Будда мясо ел. И запрет есть и он достаточно серьезный, здесь многое зависит от его осмысливания.

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Kamal (06.02.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.12.2010), Еше Нинбо (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Вегетарианское сготовить не проблема. Просто хочется получше накормить. Но если не надо мяса, значит не будем.


Мясца! Мясца!!! :Cool:

----------


## Neroli

> Мясца! Мясца!!!


Выпрашиваете?  :EEK!:

----------

Joy (01.12.2010), Raudex (01.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (02.12.2010), Иван Денисов (09.02.2013)

----------


## лесник

> Не совсем так, нет ни одного _прямого_ указания в сутрах, кроме одного оспариваемого в последнее время момента, что Будда мясо ел. И запрет есть и он достаточно серьезный, здесь многое зависит от его осмысливания.


Если это 




> Ещё Девадатта пытался внести обязаловку монахов к вегетарианству. Но Будда отверг его предложение и сказал, что если монах хочет отказаться от мяса, то это его дело, но общей практикой это не будет..


верно, то значит, что вегетарианство не является обязательным условием для достижения нирваны, освобождения и т.п. Осмысливание и пр. понятно.

Осталось теперь опровергнуть идею о губительном влиянии чеснока  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Выпрашиваете?


Возможно бханте Раудекс сейчас болен. Тогда - можно  :Wink:

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Neroli (30.11.2010), Такович (30.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Осталось теперь опровергнуть идею о губительном влиянии чеснока


Монахиням Будда запрещал есть чеснок. Но это от того, что одна из монахинь слишком много набрала его у одной доброй мирянки, чем обидела её. До этого можно было есть.

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), лесник (30.11.2010), Маркион (09.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

А монахам - лук -)

Тоже разрешалось до тех пор, пока один не наелся так, что сидеть рядом нельзя стало ))

----------

Балабуст (08.02.2013), лесник (30.11.2010), Маркион (09.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (02.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010), Юй Кан (30.11.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Обсуждали уже, вроде, и лук, и чеснок, и специи...
Они подстёгивают аппетит, стимулируя желание съесть больше, чем нужно организму.
Зачем это монаху любой традиции -- чтоб лишняя еда не пропадала, что ли? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> А монахам - лук -)
> 
> Тоже разрешалось до тех пор, пока один не наелся так, что сидеть рядом нельзя стало ))


А с горохом проблем не было? : ))

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Маркион (09.02.2013), Спокойный (04.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Про горох не встречал пока )

----------


## Топпер

> А с горохом проблем не было? : ))


Видимо проблем с восприятием процесса не было. Наверное считалось естественным  :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Про горох не встречал пока )


А зачем встречать запрет, если можно просто один раз хорошо наесться его, перед медитацией? %)

Просто вспомнил, как работал в экспедиции по испытанию приборов поиска полезных ископаемых с воздуха.
Дело было в полях под Полтавой. 
Наземная группа работала только ночью, т.к. днём солнечная засветка забивала весь инфракрас, излучаемый земными недрами.
Градусники в медных капсулах (тонкие трубки, расклёпанные с одного стороны, каким они и втыкались под уголом в землю) располагались через каждый пять метров и помечались торчащими рядом с ними мет. прутками с флажком на конце. А мы, пока самолётик с приборами летал невысоко в небесах, снимая небесные показания, ходили с фонарями по совхозным полям, дергая эти градусники из трубок и записывая в блокнот показания земные...

Так вот самый длинный маршрут проходил, как потом оказалось, не только через капустное и свекольные поля, но и через гороховое. Ходишь ночью, голодный, а тут -- такая вкуснятина! Набирали её, по ходу, в карманы и употребляли, не задумываясь о будущем...
А потом остаток ночи и часть дня, когда положено было отсыпаться, в палатке ребром стоял смог, хлопки и народ выспаться не мог...

Пару или тройку раз такое повторилось (на маршрутах люди менялись) -- и рук. экспедиции принял решение наложить табу на горох. : )

----------

Neroli (30.11.2010), Zom (30.11.2010), Винд (08.06.2011), лесник (30.11.2010), Маркион (09.02.2013)

----------


## Аминадав

> Не совсем так, нет ни одного _прямого_ указания в сутрах, кроме одного оспариваемого в последнее время момента, что Будда мясо ел.


Если верить этой статье, то есть один бесспорный случай и один спорный:
http://www.dhammawiki.com/index.php?...Diet_of_Buddha

----------

Joy (01.12.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Возможно бханте Раудекс сейчас болен. Тогда - можно


Бханте, а у вас медицинский полис есть? Монахам в больницу можно обращаться? Мне для общего развития.

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а у вас медицинский полис есть? Монахам в больницу можно обращаться? Мне для общего развития.


Полиса нет.
В Тае есть отдельные монашеские госпитали. Последние годы там работают и женщины т.к. мужчин - докторов не хватает.

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Выпрашиваете?


Скандирую!



> Возможно бханте Раудекс сейчас болен. Тогда - можно


Кстати болен, да, но уже лучше. Так что наверное надо попросить гденть мясца))


> Бханте, а у вас медицинский полис есть? Монахам в больницу можно обращаться?


Дополню: на Ланке просто есть и развита бесплатная медицина, уровень её примерно как в Рашке до развала, то есть она мощна, но с недостатками материальной части, а врачи как правило ведут в свободное время и частную практику.
Частная медицина тоже есть, и в принципе монастырь в состоянии проплатить монаху лечение, как было со мной когда я сломал зуб.
Есть ещё практики аюрведы и они крайне популярны, обитают в жутких знахарнях на задах магазинчиков.

Всей медицине, и особенно аюрведе,  свойственна типичная для острова "милая трогательная антисанитария".

Проблема может быть с очередями и толчеёй, но это проблема не существует для монахов, в очереди к врачу всегда пропустят вперёд, как и в автобусе всегда уступают лучшее место.

Относительно лекарств проблем тоже нет, кроме аюрведических масел, страна завалена дешёвыми индийскими таблетками, которые и Рашке весьма привычны. Часто доктор сам насыпает их в конвертик (вот прям пальц*а*ми, которыми только что щупал чью то болячку, цопает их из пузырька и кладёт в конверт) и даёт даром (написав дозировку но забыв название таблетки сказать).

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Joy (01.12.2010), Neroli (01.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Маркион (09.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (01.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> А с горохом проблем не было? : ))


Ответственно заявляю как ежедневный вынужденный потребитель большого количества бобовых, что акустические и обонятельные проблемы данного типа продукта возникают только на стадии привыкания (но какие это проблблблблбемммммы!) и сходят на нет при должной адаптации организма к рациону (за месяцок примерно).

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Zom (01.12.2010), Маркион (09.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2010), Юй Кан (01.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ответственно заявляю как ежедневный вынужденный потребитель большого количества бобовых, что акустические и обонятельные проблемы данного типа продукта возникают только на стадии привыкания (но какие это проблблблблбемммммы!) и сходят на нет при должной адаптации организма к рациону (за месяцок примерно).


Ответственно отвечаю : )).
За месяцок можно привыкнуть и к любому запаху, исодящему от кого угодно (это что касается употребления лука и чеснока), ибо уж своё-то себе не пахнет. : )

Заодно: как-то вычитал где-то, что некие китайские монахи горячо просили будду Амитабу прекратить лягушачье -- из пруда при монастыре -- кваканье, мешавшее им медитировать. И вдруг все лягушки из пруда куда-то бесследно канули! Но зато появились полчища комаров.
И тут-то монахи дружно поняли, что медитировать мешало им не мирное кваканье безвредных лягух, а простой недостаток сосредоточенности.

Сказка, понятно, ложь, но в ней намёк... : )

----------

Jambal Dorje (03.12.2010), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Ответственно отвечаю : )).
> За месяцок можно привыкнуть и к любому запаху, исодящему от кого угодно (это что касается употребления лука и чеснока), ибо уж своё-то себе не пахнет. : )


Не ум привыкает, а именно что организм начинает нормально это всё варить, без выделения излишков газообразных веществ. Такие дела

----------

Zom (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Есть ещё практики аюрведы и они крайне популярны, обитают в жутких знахарнях на задах магазинчиков.


Ланкийская аюрведа есть и в государственной, бесплатной версии. Бесплатна она в том числе для иностранцев.

В моем селе есть большая аюрведическая больница, пробовал в нее обращаться.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> В моем селе есть большая аюрведическая больница, пробовал в нее обращаться.


И?

----------


## Raudex

> Ланкийская аюрведа есть и в государственной, бесплатной версии. Бесплатна она в том числе для иностранцев.
> 
> В моем селе есть большая аюрведическая больница, пробовал в нее обращаться.


А вот про такое не знал, интересно)))

----------


## Аминадав

> А вот про такое не знал, интересно)))





> И?


Zom, не могли бы Вы конкретизировать вопрос?  :Smilie: 

Обращался по рекомендации другого пациента, тоже иностранца. Лечат там таблетками-порошками-маслами-настойками. Часть бесплатно выдают на месте, часть лекарств можно купить в какой-нибудь аюрведической аптеке.

Лечил меня доктор, который недавно защитил докторскую, кажется, диссертацию в Индии, - по лечению диабета аюрведой. Человек вроде хороший, но, на первый взгляд, с "академической честностью" у него могут быть проблемы.

Я обращался с дисгидротической экземой. С тех пор состояние улучшилось, связано ли это с аюрведой - не знаю. Наверное даже думаю, что улучшение скорее всего не связано с какими-либо внешними факторами.

----------

Raudex (01.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Zom, не могли бы Вы конкретизировать вопрос?


Ну в смысле - бесплатно таки это обошлось, или нет? Обращение в смысле.

----------


## Аминадав

> Ну в смысле - бесплатно таки это обошлось, или нет? Обращение в смысле.


Бесплатно. Но часть лекарств я купил за деньги в не связанной с больницей аптеке.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Обсуждали уже, вроде, и лук, и чеснок, и специи...
> Они подстёгивают аппетит, стимулируя желание съесть больше, чем нужно организму.
> Зачем это монаху любой традиции -- чтоб лишняя еда не пропадала, что ли? : )


Я думаю, что там еще один чисто энергетический момент есть  :Smilie:  Который монахам точно не нужен им и так чижало.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я думаю, что там еще один чисто энергетический момент есть  Который монахам точно не нужен им и так чижало.


Тогда зачем на это намекать? %)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тогда зачем на это намекать? %)


А я и не намекаю. Нефиг, говорю, есть чеснок, если совсем цингой не болеешь.

----------


## Raudex

> А я и не намекаю. Нефиг, говорю, есть чеснок, если совсем цингой не болеешь.


Дейстительно есть запрет на чеснок, но реализован он в жизни именно как на запрет сырого чеснока. В виде ингредиента он есть во множестве азиатских блюд. В данном случае надлежащим поведением для монаха будет принять и съесть прочесноченное блюдо, чем выковыривать кошерные элементы еды,  оставляя эти проклятые зубчики, да ещё и на глазах мирян донаторов.

----------

Tong Po (08.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дейстительно есть запрет на чеснок, но реализован он в жизни именно как на запрет сырого чеснока. В виде ингредиента он есть во множестве азиатских блюд. В данном случае надлежащим поведением для монаха будет принять и съесть прочесноченное блюдо, чем выковыривать кошерные элементы еды,  оставляя эти проклятые зубчики, да ещё и на глазах мирян донаторов.


Монахи едят в присутствии мирян, поднесших дану?

----------


## Raudex

Саша, а расскажите если не секрет чем Вы питаетесь там в Кэнди, Вы едите местный рис с карри? Или готовите что-то европейское?

----------


## Raudex

> Монахи едят в присутствии мирян, поднесших дану?


Зачастую да, хоть монах и может завтракать в кути, но обычно принятие пищи это церемония, монахи собераются, садятся по старшинсву и кушают соблюдая должный этикет.
На Ланке, где пиндапата практически отсутствует, миряне по любому будут присутствовать (не есть, а именно сидеть рядом, а также прислуживать монахам). 

В Таиланде пиндапата есть, но всё равно какое то количество еды миряне приносят сами, и монахи кушают её наряду с той что собрали в присутствии мирян.

В обоих случая оставшуюся дану миряне доедают, уносят или отдают животным.

Есть редкие случаи когда миряне кушают вместе с монахами, но это считается за нарушение и бывает совсем редко, например когда Упостаха, а мирян так много, что нет мест.

----------

DraviG (02.12.2010), Eugeny (08.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010), Юй Кан (02.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дейстительно есть запрет на чеснок, но реализован он в жизни именно как на запрет сырого чеснока. В виде ингредиента он есть во множестве азиатских блюд. В данном случае надлежащим поведением для монаха будет принять и съесть прочесноченное блюдо, чем выковыривать кошерные элементы еды,  оставляя эти проклятые зубчики, да ещё и на глазах мирян донаторов.


Об этом я в курсе.  :Smilie:  Не настолько уж неуч-то. А вот мне интересно, почему товарищи донаторы того не знают? Я просто помню, как бегал за поварами в пансионате, где останавливался Рангриг Ринпоче и с перекошенной мордой орал, чтобы не клали чеснок и не подсовывали свинину (в его традиции ее неможно)  :Smilie:  А тут вроде само собой разумеющееся.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Об этом я в курсе.  Не настолько уж неуч-то. А вот мне интересно, почему товарищи донаторы того не знают? Я просто помню, как бегал за поварами в пансионате, где останавливался Рангриг Ринпоче и с перекошенной мордой орал, чтобы не клали чеснок и не подсовывали свинину (в его традиции ее неможно)  А тут вроде само собой разумеющееся.


Я и не говорю что неуч.  :Smilie:  Как видите у нас де-факто с этим проще, хотя конечно сингальские монахи в массе вегетарианцы и находясь в Таиланде здорово напрягаются в этой связи.

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да они тоже не особо напрягались. Просто ежли сказано нельзя, то моя святая обязанность, как гостеприимного хозяина, проследить  :Smilie:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

А правда ли, что в Тхераваде монахи едят всего лишь раз в день и то до 12 часов. Едят ли монахи в Тхераваде после 12 часов?

----------


## Топпер

> А правда ли, что в Тхераваде монахи едят всего лишь раз в день и то до 12 часов.


Правда. Допускается есть с рассвета до полудня один или два раза.



> Едят ли монахи в Тхераваде после 12 часов?


В традиционных буддийских странах нет. В холодном климате, в лечебных целях,  допускаются некоторые продукты.

----------

Raudex (21.12.2010), Tong Po (08.02.2013), Еше Нинбо (21.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2010)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

у меня вопрос а грибы есть не запрещается?вопрос важный так как я с детства грибочки люблю,ем их солеными,консервированными,маринованными,жареными и сырыми
прочел однажды о том что Победоносный был отравлен каким-то их видом

----------


## Raudex

грибы можно и их периодически подают что в Таиланде что на Ланке

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (21.12.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Саша, а расскажите если не секрет чем Вы питаетесь там в Кэнди, Вы едите местный рис с карри? Или готовите что-то европейское?


Только сейчас заметил этот вопрос. Я готовлю простую европейскую еду. Шри-ланкийскую - редко ем, может раз в неделю.

----------

Raudex (22.12.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> В традиционных буддийских странах нет. В холодном климате, в лечебных целях,  допускаются некоторые продукты.


Почему только в холодном  :Wink: ? "Дополнительными лекарствами" считаются 3 вида масла мёд и сахар, их благополучно вечерами употребляют и в Азии, вопрос в другом, а именно в понимании понятий "масло" и "сахар", здесь многое определяется местными трактовками правил, зачастую к маслу относят и молоко и все многочисленные его производные, а к сахару многие виды сладостей и порой даже фрукты, не говоря уж о самых разных сладких напитках.

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Только сейчас заметил этот вопрос. Я готовлю простую европейскую еду. Шри-ланкийскую - редко ем, может раз в неделю.


"Простая европейская еда" подразумевает яйца, сосиски, пельмеши и прочее "сало" :Wink: , а там вроде с мясом напряжённо, зато много странных непонятных растений. Как выкручиваетесь?

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (22.12.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> "Простая европейская еда" подразумевает яйца, сосиски, пельмеши и прочее "сало", а там вроде с мясом напряжённо, зато много странных непонятных растений. Как выкручиваетесь?


Мяса много и разного в Коломбо на мусульманских рынках,в дорогих супермаркетах.А вот в глубинке и вправду вообще мяса нет, так как сингалы практически никакой животины не держат, а  если и держат то на  мясо не забивают ,а только молоко берут не говоря о тамилах-индусах .

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Почему только в холодном ? "Дополнительными лекарствами" считаются 3 вида масла мёд и сахар, их благополучно вечерами употребляют и в Азии, вопрос в другом, а именно в понимании понятий "масло" и "сахар", здесь многое определяется местными трактовками правил, зачастую к маслу относят и молоко и все многочисленные его производные, а к сахару многие виды сладостей и порой даже фрукты, не говоря уж о самых разных сладких напитках.


Потому, что в холодном (в Амаравати) едят ещё и сыр и шоколад.

----------


## Raudex

> Потому, что в холодном (в Амаравати) едят ещё и сыр и шоколад.


Дык сыр (казуистический выводится из "свежего масла") вечерами отлично едят в Мальвессе, а это сравнительно строгое место. Другое дело что сыр дорог и едят его редко, по особым случаям, но таки не считают за нарушение, а шоколада вообще нет, вместо него какая то дрянь искусственная.

----------

Eugeny (08.02.2013), Zom (22.12.2010), Дмитрий С (11.02.2013)

----------


## Аминадав

> "Простая европейская еда" подразумевает яйца, сосиски, пельмеши и прочее "сало", а там вроде с мясом напряжённо, зато много странных непонятных растений. Как выкручиваетесь?


С яйцами и сосисками все в порядке, есть они в магазинах  :Smilie:  Вермишель, картошка, овсянка, кукурузные хлопья, яблоки, груши, виноград, сгущенка, печенье...

----------


## ullu

> Обсуждали уже, вроде, и лук, и чеснок, и специи...
> Они подстёгивают аппетит, стимулируя желание съесть больше, чем нужно организму.
> Зачем это монаху любой традиции -- чтоб лишняя еда не пропадала, что ли? : )


Витамины?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2010)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> а так я мясо живых существ не употребляю. Исключительно мертвых.


не очень забавная штука  :Frown:  но так-то вообще да, человек - это не только самый благоприятный вид рождения для практики Дхармы, но и всеядный примат, склонный к падалеедению. Происходи люди от чистых хищников - с практикой Дхармы было бы посложнее

кстати, а сколько в каноне историй про демонов-людоедов, последовавших Дхарме? ну помимо Ваджрапани

----------

Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Дубинин



----------

Legba (09.02.2013), Styeba (09.02.2013), Tong Po (09.02.2013), Дмитрий С (11.02.2013), Маркион (09.02.2013), Мяснов (09.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (10.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> а так я мясо живых существ не употребляю. Исключительно мертвых.


Я это и хотел сказать.  :Smilie:    Конечно мы едим мясо животных которые уже мёртвые.

----------

